# Home Theater Help



## imtom123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi, I have no idea what I am doing when it comes to setting up a sound system. I had a $200 Dell gift card that was about to expire, so I decided to buy the Pinnacle MB6000 Microburst Home Theater System. I have no clue what to do now. I just received the speakers and subwoofer, but I don't know how to set them up. I was told by a friend that I need a receiver, but I do not know what to look for in one. Any advice/tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, you will need an AVR (Audio Video Receiver) to complete your project. The AVR accepts the input from your sources (ie: DVD player, TV, XBox, etc.), sends the video out to your TV and the audio to your speakers.

If you have a newer TV with an HDMI input it will makes things easier, but that's not a deal breaker.

The major deciding factors are the number of devices that you want/need to connect to the home theater and their connection interface type. And of course your budget.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Check Craigslist for used AVR's. They're a dime-a-dozen. I just got a real nice Pioneer for $25.


----------

